# Body Fat %



## karll (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi guys

How do i find out my body fat %? Ive searched about on the net and it mentions elctrical signals etc etc.

Many Thanks

Karl


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There is very few ways to find this out accurately, the scales you buy from Boots and fat calipers are not very accurate.

Post up some pictures and we'll give you a guesstimation at what it is but try to remember its just a number, you won't get a trophy, wage rise or laid because your half a percentage less than the next guy.


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Just found out that my BF% is 23.5 (not happy) Please see my pics and advise.

Stats:

Waist - 36"

Neck - 16"

Height - 5.11"

I'm getting diet advice but need help on specific exercises to target certain areas.(pics will explain)


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Where are your pictures?, If you went and used the electric weighing scales in the chemists or some gyms have them I find that they are pretty unaccurate and always give you a higher fat% than you are imo, I have had mine in the high 20's when having my abs out and good vascularity! lets see some pics and you will get some numbers and go for the middle one....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

On Saturday while shopping with my gf in Leicester we saw HERBALIFE stall in Highcross shopping centre, their were measuring people bf and give them advice but most important thing is that they were using this electronic callipers Amazon.co.uk: omron hbf-306c fat loss monitor - Sports & Leisure that I had in mind for a while but undecided.

My gf immediately volunteered, .............................mmmmmm her results were 31% bf uuffffffffff she is very fit and never been more than 19% 20% mark. Next was me, results were I was 24%bf and the lady told me that I had to have two of their protein shakes a day until I loose 3 kg (i was fat), I'm 18% at the moment and I don't need to loose any weight at all but I'm starting bulking for the winter.

Just to illustrate how wrong the bf machines are and how bad advise you can get from fitness experts.

oh.... by the way, the lady doing the measurements had to be at least 99% body fat compare with mmy gf


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

link above didn't show up

google "Omron BF306 Hand Held Body Composition Monitor" and you will see the bf device


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

freddee said:


> Where are your pictures?, If you went and used the electric weighing scales in the chemists or some gyms have them I find that they are pretty unaccurate and always give you a higher fat% than you are imo, I have had mine in the high 20's when having my abs out and good vascularity! lets see some pics and you will get some numbers and go for the middle one....


Here are some pictures of me, My body fat from one of these machines say I am 26%

Does that look about right as I have no idea but believe 26% is not good lol??

:becky:

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

My pics are in my profile. cheers for taking the time to advise.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You could do with comming down several percent, I would honestly say 26% isn't too far out, but if you get your diet right, you should start to see it improve with training, you can gain muscle while loosing fat.....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Oakley I would say you were around 18-20.....


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

freddee said:


> Oakley I would say you were around 18-20.....


Cheers :tongue1:

What do you recommend I could get down to, need to lose the 'Love Handles'


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would look to your diet first, keeping your protein high, but lowering your carbs on non training days, you could raise your reps on exercises and up the intensity, also do cardio after your weight routine.

With your carbs make sure they are complex, except for possibly first meal and post workout, were your glysogen levels are low and remember your healthy fats keep them at about 70 grams a day.....


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

freddee said:


> You could do with comming down several percent, I would honestly say 26% isn't too far out, but if you get your diet right, you should start to see it improve with training, you can gain muscle while loosing fat.....


Could you possibly advise me on my diet, that is the ultimate target, to achieve more muscle whilst losing fat. Please see my meal plan and workout structure.

9am - 3 egg Omelette, (1 whole egg and 2 whites) Two Packs of chicken noodles and a cup of tea.

12pm - Either a shake and a sandwich or two packs of chicken noodles and a tin of tuna.

3pm - Big plate of pasta and a tin of tuna.

6pm - Chicken breast and a BIG plate of chips with 2 slices bread.

9pm - Cheese & broccoli packet pasta with a tin of tuna.

12am - A 50g protein shake which also has 360 calories

This diet is by no means healthy. I eat this because the food contains a lot of calories. For example a pack of chicken noodles contains 500 calories. 2 Packs of course equals a 1000. The key I have learnt after reading so much about training is to eat so many calories that you cannot burn them of throughout the day and train VERY hard and the rest will come. As in Muscle and weight gains. The only reason my diet is like this is beacuse all I have wanted these last years is to be "BIG" but perhaps now is the time to cut up and start looking nice and cut but still big? ?

I train 5 days a week and focus on mainly Isolation exercises. A brief overview of my weekly workout is as follows:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Shoulders

Thursday: Arms

Saturday: Legs

Sunday: Rest

Any advice is much appreciated and I would welcome any suggestions you have on my diet in regards to changing things?

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Your diet is quite untidy, the chips, the noodles, change things like this for brown pasta or brown rice, tuna isn't the best source of protein, when using it try and throw in a couple of eggs and some nuts to help with the amino acid profile of your meals.

Ok if you are training hard you want the calories, but it is the type of calories, you want to get the calories from protein (good) sources, eggs, fish, chicken, red meat, cottage cheese, complex carbs, oats, veg, fruit, brown past, brown rice (look into low GI sources), and healthy fats fish oil, ex virg olive oil, nuts and peanut butteer, flax seed...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

freddee said:


> Your diet is quite untidy, the chips, the noodles, change things like this for brown pasta or brown rice, tuna isn't the best source of protein, when using it try and throw in a couple of eggs and some nuts to help with the amino acid profile of your meals.
> 
> Ok if you are training hard you want the calories, but it is the type of calories, you want to get the calories from protein (good) sources, eggs, fish, chicken, red meat, cottage cheese, complex carbs, oats, veg, fruit, brown past, brown rice (look into low GI sources), and healthy fats fish oil, ex virg olive oil, nuts and peanut butteer, flax seed...


Indeed, I am very uneducated on the subject of diet and have only stuck to one thing. I think it is about time I shook things up a little. Perhaps why I am feeling tired most days is because the calories I am getting are no good. Calories from oats as you said would be much more beneficial then obtaining from some noodles. I did start to eat a load of oats daily and add to shakes but I stopped doing this because I got bored of the taste but I need to incorporate more healthier foods into my diet now. Swap things around. Experiment.

Many Thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

i have a mate who is at a high standard in bodybuilding, and we have the same ideas about the sport/pastime the differenc ebetween a serious trainer and a guy just going through the motions is diet! your time in the gym is just tearing down the muscle tissue but the building and conditioning is done with nutrition and rest.

James Lewellyn IFBB pro said you can have a week of the gym but you can't have a week of your nutrition.....


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

freddee said:


> James Lewellyn IFBB pro said you can have a week of the gym but you can't have a week of your nutrition.....


Very true!!

Talking of IFBB Pro's, Trevour Chrouch, A friend of mine. I used to teach him card tricks to show his daughter on prison visits. Very, very nice man and One of the biggest backs in the world I believe! So I have heard. Whether thats true or not I don't know.

:becky:


----------

